# nintendocore



## Lyxen (Jul 7, 2009)

Taking teh music off your screen and into the lights.
nintendo instruments. make your tech so portabale you can walk to a show and just plug in. pretty gnarly/

question?  will you check out my tracks and give me you prospective thoughts.

i need a review

the front page gallery has my korg ds-10 tracks...

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lyxen


----------



## Xaevo (Jul 8, 2009)

woah, extremely awesome ^^


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 10, 2009)

thankies techie!!

I played this show last night@!@ I post pics up when the man emails me tehm.

nintendocore. LETS GO!! ```~~~noise-


----------



## Xaevo (Jul 10, 2009)

hey,
i am using FL8XXL trying to boost some music out of it.

how's this little bassline?
http://ms1.infekteddesigns.nl/s/test1.mp3 (it's for a hardstyle track)


----------



## Xaevo (Jul 10, 2009)

(sorry for the doublepost)

WOAH DUUDEE!
Korg Ds-10 is for the nintendo Ds 
where to get it..


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 14, 2009)

gamestop/.
amazon.com
theres actually a new version for the dsi comming later this year


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 14, 2009)

got a show tonite in elmhurst, pool hall on york rd. if anyhting stop bye


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 16, 2009)

-do nintendocore then we can do shows together...

got a show tonite in roselle. vine tastings .be the

Korg ds


----------

